# YM2210BD Not Charging



## CubDieselFan (6 mo ago)

I am working on a YM2210BD for a good friend. I think the voltage regulator may be bad as I have 12-13 volts on the A terminal on the alternator. I think it has a mechanical voltage regulator. I found a wiring diagram on the net that is for a YM2000 and I read it is similar to this model as well. The drawing matches the terminal marking on the alternator but the regulator has none that I can see. I am gonna pop off the plastic cover next time I am over there and see if there are any markings. I checked from the alternator terminals to the terminals on the voltage reguator and none of those connections showed there were connected. It did not make sense. Any help is appreciated. 

I attached a picture of the voltage regulator.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

The YM2210 is a common Gray Market model, however with the B in the model name, it's a custom built for a certain use in Japan farming co-ops. 

This is the VR-550 full solid state.
Voltage regulator - VR-550 - Fredricks Equipment Parts 

I shopped elsewhere and got mine for less than $22. The OE manufacture is Hitachi or Denso. These were very popular in the Nissan, Datsun and Mazda vehicles in the 1970s. 

Here is the Denso solidstate version.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

CubDieselFan said:


> I am working on a YM2210BD for a good friend. I think the voltage regulator may be bad as I have 12-13 volts on the A terminal on the alternator. I think it has a mechanical voltage regulator. I found a wiring diagram on the net that is for a YM2000 and I read it is similar to this model as well. The drawing matches the terminal marking on the alternator but the regulator has none that I can see. I am gonna pop off the plastic cover next time I am over there and see if there are any markings. I checked from the alternator terminals to the terminals on the voltage reguator and none of those connections showed there were connected. It did not make sense. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> I attached a picture of the voltage regulator.


Oh, here is all the info on what I got,

(10) Not Charging | Page 12 - TractorByNet

Still the BEST PRICE around !!!!

Voltage Regulator - 12 Volt - Solid State - Compact fits Yanmar YM330 YM2000 YM1900 YM240 YM1700 YM1500 fits Kubota fits Ford 2110 fits John Deere (tractorpartsasap.com)


----------



## CubDieselFan (6 mo ago)

Thank you very much for that info. The pinout info help a lot. Fredricks sent me a link to the VR they have but have not said if they have the pinout.

The wires not matching the YM2000 drawing still puzzles me. I am going to take another look at it with the multimeter this afternoon.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

CubDieselFan said:


> Thank you very much for that info. The pinout info help a lot. Fredricks sent me a link to the VR they have but have not said if they have the pinout.
> 
> The wires not matching the YM2000 drawing still puzzles me. I am going to take another look at it with the multimeter this afternoon.


Ah go here and get the manual for the YM2210. Page 8 has the wire schematics. 

YANMAR YM2210 PARTS MANUAL NPC-9013 | Tractor Forum


----------



## CubDieselFan (6 mo ago)

I went and pulled the plastic cover off of what I thought was the VR. It is the fuse block. I am a dummy. Anyway, I found the VR under the dash. It looks new. Gonna replace the blown fuses and then check the alternator.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

CubDieselFan said:


> I went and pulled the plastic cover off of what I thought was the VR. It is the fuse block. I am a dummy. Anyway, I found the VR under the dash. It looks new. Gonna replace the blown fuses and then check the alternator.


I knew something didn't look right in that image. I was like, what kind of VR is that thing? 

Yours might 'look' similar. 



















Now go back to that link and get the manual with the schematics. 

It should show what fuses go to what. 

Here's a screen shot of that page. But best to download the manual and see it up close. 









Now, you are thinking, how can I read that? It's like a hand sketch on a napkin. LOL 

Many of the YM Gray Market machines have messy schematics like this. Now, the YM US/CANADA/UK are computer generated. So with that said, look at the attached for the one that MATCHES. Chances are it 'could be' the YM195 or YM240. I had compiled this document solely as a helping cross reference back to the Gray Market machines. 

All this is compliments of the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group on GroupsIO collected for the past 35+ years. It's the largest Yanmar vintage site on the internet. Link is below in my signature.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

CubDieselFan said:


> I went and pulled the plastic cover off of what I thought was the VR. It is the fuse block. I am a dummy. Anyway, I found the VR under the dash. It looks new. Gonna replace the blown fuses and then check the alternator.


Yes, it is the YM240.

The fuse box for the 2210 could be this; 










Simple volt meter would prove it too.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

As the YM2210 being a Gray Market tractor, there is no service manual for it found anywhere. Now, as a 'guide' to help you repair the YM2210, a sister configured engine is the John Deere JD650 with the 2T80 Yanmar engine. Using the TM1242 Service Manual for the 2T80 engine and the YM2210 Parts Manual for the 2T90 engine,

willy


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

willy81 said:


> As the YM2210 being a Gray Market tractor, there is no service manual for it found anywhere. Now, as a 'guide' to help you repair the YM2210, a sister configured engine is the John Deere JD650 with the 2T80 Yanmar engine. Using the TM1242 Service Manual for the 2T80 engine and the YM2210 Parts Manual for the 2T90 engine,
> 
> willy


Chances are, the JD electrical for the JD650 could be totally different. The charging system on the YMxx10 machines are different than the YMxx00 machines that Deere often patterned with.

For the engine, things are similar, but the electrical and hydraulics can be different.

As a huge aid, an Electrical Manual for the YM 3-digit machines was made to assist the YM 4-digit Gray Market owners.

That's what was attached above. 

The YM Series is a layered series of

YMxx00 basic model, typically a 2 cyl. often with gear shifting.
YMxx10 better dash gauges, powershift and a few options. typical 3-cyl.
YMxx20 plush model with higher level of dash gauges, wet brakes, power steering, draft control, etc. typical 3-cy;

There are other odd models in the line up like YMxx01, YMxx02, models ending in R, B, P, S and T with several unique options added. Even the renamed Zen-Noh machines have options that were purposely standard for its market.

Much of this is covered in details here:








Yanmar - Model Cover Pages


There are seldom seen Yanmar model cover pages from publications for the vintage machines. I'll post what I've found over the years. YM173 (This is the machine that later becomes the YM1300) Did a YM173 ever make it this side of the pond? In Canada, yes.




www.tractorbynet.com


----------

